# Yote down



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I called this guy in to about 100 yards this morning then put the smack down with my 223


----------



## troller (Nov 20, 2004)

Nice job, looks like a great shot!


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Good job! I ready to get out and knock a couple down myself!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice job...is that a 700ADL??


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

yeah model 700 ADl varmint


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Wak&Stak'em - Good Job.

Nik


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

just use a mouth call on that? great job i am jealous


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

awesome another one bites the lead lol good job


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

ohiobuck said:


> yeah model 700 ADl varmint


How do you like it so far?? what are you shooting in it?? dont mean to be a nuisance but I have thought about buying one, I need another 223 like a hole in the head but I like that gun. Thanks


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice Job.........I'm gonna start hunting this weekend for yotes on our farm.........Rich


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> How do you like it so far?? what are you shooting in it?? dont mean to be a nuisance but I have thought about buying one, I need another 223 like a hole in the head but I like that gun. Thanks


I am just shooting the chep UMC 55 grain fmj I have shot them out to 300 yards with this gun and it shoots good


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

ohiobuck said:


> I am just shooting the chep UMC 55 grain fmj I have shot them out to 300 yards with this gun and it shoots good


Thanks for the info, thats good to hear it shoots UMC since I have about 700rds of that stuff for my ARs.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Nice going,
What are you going to do with the coyote?

I'm gettin ready to head out around columbus. I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a Foxpro here this week or next.

ski


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I gave him to my dad to skin out and he will sell it with the other furs he has


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

nice yote gearing up to hopefully put a few down here with the closing of deer season. good luck rest of the year.


----------

